# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  پیدا کردن جمله n ام دنباله فیبوناچی

## pahmadi58

سلام خسته نباشید
برنامه پیدا کردن جمله n ام دنباله فیبوناچی رو به دو صورت تابع بازگشتی و برنامه نویسی پویا میخواستم
در ضمن الگوریتم دوتاییش رو دارم فقط باید یکی بتونه تبدیل به متلب کنه.پایین میذارم الگوریتمش رو.

*الگوریتم پویا*

*الگوریتم بازگشتی*

خیلی فوریه خواهشا راهنمایی کنید.

----------

